# Ryan Reynolds...Highlander?



## billc (Sep 9, 2012)

I was over at screenrant.com and saw a quick info. point that Reynolds is going to be the next Highlander.  Nothing against him, but as silly, and fun, as the series was, I don't see him in the role.

Some quick points for any remake, television or movie, of the Highlander...

-I think they should get rid of the whole, "There can be only one..." concept.  
-It might be time to retire the Japanese sword, but perhaps not.
-anyone have anything else they liked or didn't like about the show?
-from what I remember, all of the immortals were orphans.  I don't remember them explaining that on the show.
-Bring back that guy from the firs movie, was it the "kurgan?"  A little over the top, but still a fun character.

Spoiler ( for anyone who might actually care enough)  

In that one really bad Highlander movie where they brought Sean Connery back to life, I really thought the concept that the immortals were from another planet, was really dumb.


----------



## rlobrecht (Sep 9, 2012)

billcihak said:


> In that one really bad Highlander movie where they brought Sean Connery back to life, I really thought the concept that the immortals were from another planet, was really dumb.



Yes, this was awful.  I hope they don't consider anything like this again.

I enjoyed the original movie, and the TV series.  I thought "There can be only one" to be an important part of the mythology, but it will be tricky to do, unless they set it prior to the first movie.  Reboots (as stupid as they are) seem to be the only thing Hollywood is capable of these days.


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2012)

A movie is only as good as its villain, and the Kurgan was an awesome villain.  There was humor in the original movie... I'm neutral on Ryan Reynolds.  He won't ruin a good script.

On the subject of "good script," I'm not optimistic.  Two of the writers are relatively new, with the highlight of their careers being part of the Iron Man team.  But Melissa Rosenberg wrote all five of the Twilight movies.  That doesn't give me a lot of hope that the story will be any good at all.  

And the director is a relative unknown.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in almost full agreement with you, *billcihak*, but "There can be only one!" is just too iconic to leave out. But Reynolds? No way. Kurgan? Yes way! Immortals as aliens? Dumb.

Who would be a good choice as the Highlander? Jason Statham? Can he do a Scots accent?


----------



## Haakon (Sep 9, 2012)

Loved the original movie, the series grew on me, it didn't end well though. I like Ryan Reynolds, he was great as Green Lantern, but I really don't see him playing the lead in a Highlander movie.

The Kurgan was an awesome bad guy, Clancy Brown is getting a bit old to play the part now, and I don't know who else could do the role justice. If they make another Highlander movie I hope it's a new movie, not a remake of the original.

Highlander 2: The Sickening was a travesty that should be burned and erased from history, even worse than the one with Mario Van Peebles as some kind of immortal sorcerer.


----------



## Haakon (Sep 10, 2012)

arnisador said:


> Who would be a good choice as the Highlander? Jason Statham? Can he do a Scots accent?



I think Statham could be great in a Highlander movie, but not as The Highlander. His has made some very entertaining action flicks, but his acting ability seems about as deep as a teaspoon, I don't think he could pull off a scot. I think Gerard Butler (King Leonidis in 300) could do a great job as MacLeod.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone remember the Highlander novels?  When the TV series was on they were being released, some featured Conner, some featured Duncan, a few even mentioned Quentin.  Now, a Quentin movie set in his lifetime would be cool.  Closest we got to it was that Highlander The Source, not a totally bad movie but certainly lacking.

I just hope whoever they use actually learns how to swing a sword, oh that Adrian Paul looked bad in fight scenes.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 10, 2012)

Gerard Butler as mentioned, also, I had thought Hugh Jackman.

Ryan Reynolds it very funny and I like him in his roles, but this would NOT be a good fit for him unless they go in a  REALLY different direction.


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 10, 2012)

I was perusing through TV one day and got what I think was the series finally, with the character Connor McLeod.  I got exited for a moment when I saw he was using Wing Chun's signiture butterfly knives instead of a katana.  The excitement didn't last long 

The base storyline of the Highlander serios, while sometimes terrible movies, did possess some inteligence and imagination as well as moral quandries along the way.  If the movie is done right, it could be an awsome movie.  With who has been mentioned in connection with a new movie, I am not sure it will be done right.


----------



## lklawson (Sep 11, 2012)

You all should go back and re-watch the first movie.  I have.  I loved it when it came out.  Now I find that it is an atrocious amalgam of misconceptions, incorrect & inaccurate representations, and lazy historic research in both Japanese and European culture.

It had a neat plot line, some fun action scenes (by the standard of the day, anyhow), and a great one-liner.  Other than that, it was more full of holes than a colander.

But at least they were smart enough to use Queen for the music.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 11, 2012)

lklawson said:


> You all should go back and re-watch the first movie.  I have.  I loved it when it came out.  Now I find that it is an atrocious amalgam of misconceptions, incorrect & inaccurate representations, and lazy historic research in both Japanese and European culture.
> 
> It had a neat plot line, some fun action scenes (by the standard of the day, anyhow), and a great one-liner.  Other than that, it was more full of holes than a colander.
> 
> ...



I always hate it when I rewatch something and then notice how bad it is/was.  Just takes the magic of the memory away.


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> I always hate it when I rewatch something and then notice how bad it is/was.  Just takes the magic of the memory away.


That was most of the Mel Brooks movies for me.   And the miniseries made back in the 80s for the book, Shogun.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2012)

I know the feeling (e.g., Shogun). But i can give in to the camp with Highlander and enjoy it.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 12, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> I was perusing through TV one day and got what I think was the series finally, with the character Connor McLeod.  I got exited for a moment when I saw he was using Wing Chun's signiture butterfly knives instead of a katana.  The excitement didn't last long
> 
> The base storyline of the Highlander serios, while sometimes terrible movies, did possess some inteligence and imagination as well as moral quandries along the way.  If the movie is done right, it could be an awsome movie.  With who has been mentioned in connection with a new movie, I am not sure it will be done right.



That was Highlander The Source.  The Final movie in the series ... hopefully.

The problem with Highlander is that Russel Muchahy who directed the first one (and is an awesome director, look up his movies) is that there was no plan, there was no series bible.  The "game" ended in the first movie, but the second movie went against that.  Then the third movie went back in time to after the first movie but before the second one after Kergons death yet the game continued with Mario Van Peebles.  I could go on with how many times the movies contradicted itself in terms of the game and the ultimate goal.  Then you make a TV show and throw in another one who according to the novels and TV show (but not the movies) has always been there.  Then they eventually work the TV character into the TV show and he kills the main guy!  The guy who wins the game is dead!  Then we have the Highlander cartoon series with Quentin when the immortals give up the game to become the jettators and holy so and so Duncan is back to life as a jettator.


----------

